# woke up at 6, no red surge...?



## Ubern008 (Jan 9, 2019)

Havent used the app in 3 years but upon activating it yesterday it seems like theres no more red in the morning rush hour? Too many drivers or what?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wake up at 3:30 and get to the area most likely to originate airport runs by 4:30 or 5:00. Rush hour with no surge is madness. Fender bender and bad rating risks skyrocket with no reward.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sounds like you slept in sleepyhead


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes there are too many drivers.


----------

